# Ethera Gold | Intimate Vocals - Live Stream



## StefanoM (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi guys,

My Live Stream of ETHERA GOLD Intimate Vocals



Cheers


Ste


----------



## AlvinSWong (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Ethera and Clara’s work is so underrated. Nice demo, Stefano!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 18, 2020)

AlvinSWong said:


> Thanks for sharing. Ethera and Clara’s work is so underrated. Nice demo, Stefano!



Thanks Alvin, 

I Think Ethera Gold 2.5 and Intimate Vocals are 2 really amazing libraries indeed.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm not sure this is the right place to put this. I'm finally having a chance to sit down with Intimate Vocals, which I'm very much enjoying, and noticed that if I play with a velocity of 127 using fixed velocity the instrument stops responding and requires reloading the entire instrument to get it to make sound again. (I was trying this because I was having difficulty triggering the high velocity behavior described on the top of p. 7 of the manually.) In addition, when I play at a velocity above 100, often I get nothing after the legato interval, just a very short note, as though the promised crescendo sample simply isn't there. This is in the Kontakt standalone.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 4, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I'm not sure this is the right place to put this. I'm finally having a chance to sit down with Intimate Vocals, which I'm very much enjoying, and noticed that if I play with a velocity of 127 using fixed velocity the instrument stops responding and requires reloading the entire instrument to get it to make sound again. (I was trying this because I was having difficulty triggering the high velocity behavior described on the top of p. 7 of the manually.) In addition, when I play at a velocity above 100, often I get nothing after the legato interval, just a very short note, as though the promised crescendo sample simply isn't there. This is in the Kontakt standalone.


1) Wich articulations? Slow Oh or Intimate Oh?

2) I'm Playing just now and is absolutely all ok at 127 ( anyway is not useful play at 127)

3) There is not always crescendo. Simpy in particular for the Slow Legato, and as for Ethera Gold 2.5 for many Legato Interval there are multi-sampling. This is not for ALL keys. But for a lot of Intervals. You have just to try.

For example

Try with the Slow Legato

Play the note G2 to D3 with a normal velocity ( a range from 10 to 50) and then play with a range from 80 to 100. There is a different legato sample.


See my video

from that point and from 20.20..


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 4, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> 1) Wich articulations? Slow Oh or Intimate Oh?
> 
> 2) I'm Playing just now and is absolutely all ok at 127 ( anyway is not useful play at 127)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response! And Intimate Vocals is another lovely sounding instrument, and very inspiring to play!

So the manual isn’t correct about different things happening at high velocity. The whole reason I was working at these extreme velocities, which are not really in the spirit of the library, was that I was trying to get the behavior described in the manual on p. 7 and wasn’t hearing that it was happening (different behavior at high velocity). (I think the text here was copied from the Ethera Gold 2.5 manual and it describes the behavior of the voices in that collection.) I do hear the behavior you are describing here, that is, a change around 80.

The Kontakt instance of Intimate Vocals simply stops responding if I push the max velocity button on my Komplete Kontrol Mark 2 S61, and then play a key in range. This is true for both settings. once it happens it can only be remedied by reloading Intimate vocals. I agree it doesn’t make sense to play the instrument this way. I was simply doing this to see if I could get the behavior in the manual, and stumbled across the bug.

The sample cutting out happens intermittently. And the same interval doesn’t always do it when I’m playing, nor does it seem to be a round robin issue. I will try it in the DAW and see if I can get midi that will reliably reproduce the problem.

Thanks again for the quick response!


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 4, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks for the response! And Intimate Vocals is another lovely sounding instrument, and very inspiring to play!
> 
> So the manual isn’t correct about different things happening at high velocity. The whole reason I was working at these extreme velocities, which are not really in the spirit of the library, was that I was trying to get the behavior described in the manual on p. 7 and wasn’t hearing that it was happening (different behavior at high velocity). (I think the text here was copied from the Ethera Gold 2.5 manual and it describes the behavior of the voices in that collection.) I do hear the behavior you are describing here, that is, a change around 80.
> 
> ...



Ok, but

I've to say that Ethera series is For KONTAKT Full.

So I can't do support for the Komplete Kontrol because I'm not developing these libraries to be

used with the Komplete Kontrol. But simply with Kontakt.

I've played for hours with Intimate Vocal and I Can't replicate this issue.

I composed 5 Demos, and another 6 new tracks and I don't have this issue.

So it's pretty strange, anyway, Let me know many thanks.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 4, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> Ok, but
> 
> I've to say that Ethera series is For KONTAKT Full.
> 
> ...


No, it’s the KK keyboard, not the software. The keyboard has this little switch that that makes the keyboard send out 127 velocity at all times. Not all that useful as a musical function, to be sure, but I do use it sometimes to find out how sample libraries work at the top of the velocity range (since the keybed on the S61 does not easily go to 127 unless I really smash it, and sometimes not even then). I’m just using the standalone of Kontakt, though the behavior also happens if I open Intimate Vocals in Unify. I will try it in the DAW and see if I can replicate this behavior without engaging the switch on the KKS61.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 4, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> No, it’s the KK keyboard, not the software. The keyboard has this little switch that that makes the keyboard send out 127 velocity at all times. Not all that useful as a musical function, to be sure, but I do use it sometimes to find out how sample libraries work at the top of the velocity range (since the keybed on the S61 does not easily go to 127 unless I really smash it, and sometimes not even then). I’m just using the standalone of Kontakt, though the behavior also happens if I open Intimate Vocals in Unify. I will try it in the DAW and see if I can replicate this behavior without engaging the switch on the KKS61.



Ok, of course, I suggest you use it with Ethera without that switch because is important the control of the velocity in particular for the Slow Dark legato and for Ethera Gold 2.5 True Legato of course.

Cheers

Ste


----------

